
Silicon Valley is making plans to move foreign-born workers to Canada - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/31/in-silicon-valley-plotting-to-get-foreign-born-workers-to-vancouver/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
rick_perez
Silicon Valley is losing their source of cheap labor and are now avoiding the
law by going to another country.

How is this any different than a company avoiding tax laws by moving its base?

